# Kyser Dr. Stringfellow Lem-Oil problems



## cwhitey2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Im not sure if this is the area for this so I will apologize now...

I have a question about Kyser Dr. Stringfellow Lem-Oil. It has been leaving white crap in the wood grain, and it looks like the wood is really dry. The last time I used it I let it sit for 2-3 min before wiping it off and when it dried....there was the white crap on the fret board. I took my guitar to have a set-up done a while and it came back awesome , but now when I use my oil I feel like Im mistreating my guitar and looks like shit . It looks so bad that my roomate made comments to me about it. Does anyone else have this problem with this oil? If so do you still use it and how do get rid of the white stuff. Or if you switched products what do you use now?


Cheers,
Chris


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2010)

Any chance you can read off the ingredients?
What wood is your fretboard?
How often did you apply it?
What method did you use, as far as application?

I know some Lemon Oils have waxes in them, and it can cause build-up.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 12, 2010)

i cant find the ingredients  but it states that it ciontains no wax

its a rosewood fret board

i apply everytime i change strings (could be a month or two depending on their ware)

i just let it soak in for a couple min the remove with a cloth going with the grain of the wood

heres what the product is: Kyser Dr. Stringfellow Lem-Oil and more Fretted Instrument Care & Cleaning at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you clean the board with Naptha or other cleaners before oiling the fretboard?


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 12, 2010)

I use that on all my guitars with ebony and rosewood boards and have done for the last few years. I think you are probably applying it too often, I only use it every 6 months or so. I would think the white stuff you see is residue that isn't being absorbed into the wood because it doesn't need it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been using Fret Doctor for years now, and it works great. No residue, lasts a long time, check it out.

Bore Oil for the Fife and Fret Doctor


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 13, 2010)

i use this kyser stuff, never had a problem, leaves the workshop and the guitar with a nice smell too 

only problem i did have is the spray cap decided not to work one day, not that i blame it, been using it for a long time... lol


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do you clean the board with Naptha or other cleaners before oiling the fretboard?


 

Whats that stuff do?

And where do i get it?




the thought has crossed my mind of me not removing all left over residue, but read some stuff on here before the last time i applied it and i made sure i removed all of it.

it does it to both guitars as well, not just the one... but somtimes its not that bad...


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 15, 2010)

naptha is lighter fluid, 
i use it to clean everything.... comes in a small tin (well thats how i get it)


what are you wiping that boards down with?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 15, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> Whats that stuff do? And where do i get it?
> 
> 
> the thought has crossed my mind of me not removing all left over residue, but read some stuff on here before the last time i applied it and i made sure i removed all of it.



I got my Naphtha at Bass Pro Shop. It's listed as Coleman's Camp Fuel. Make sure the label says Naphtha. 

As for the residue, are you thinking about the part that doesn't soak in that you wipe off? I'm thinking about residue in terms of "build-up". Ever wash your hair excessively? The shampoo will will start to collect in your hair and form a film. It's not that you're not rinsing well enough. It's just the nature of shampoo.

That's what I'm thinking is happening with the Lemon Oil. When you apply it, do it sparingly. Treat it like a massage and not like a soaking bath. Only apply every 6 months. I'm still recommending the Fret Doctor Solution as it's the best!!!


----------

